# Netbenas bekommt keine Verbindung zum Netz



## karl_soost (13. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

leider bekomme ich mit Netbeans 6.1 keine Verbindung zum Internet.
Für die Verbindung zum Internet muss ein Anmeldeskript gestartet werden.
leider finde ich in Netbeans nirgendwo die Möglichkeit die Adresse des Skripts anzugeben.
Weiß jemand wo ich die Einstellung vornehmen kann??

mfg
Matthias


----------



## Gast (14. Aug 2008)

anmeldescript? meinste das die verbindung übern proxy läuft?


----------



## karl_soost (15. Aug 2008)

ja das meine ich


----------

